# crypts for alkaline water



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

Like the title says, wich crypts tolerate alkaline enviroments?

Thanks for any help.

Regards,

Joe Faria


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Joe, the following Crypts not only tolerate alkaline water, they'll thrive in it. 

usteriana
aponogetifolia
affinis
hudoroi
bullosa
undulata

I'm sure there are others that I'm missing.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Hi - this thread is a pretty good read on the subject.

The "final" list from that thread:



> C. affinis
> C. aponogetifolia
> C. auriculata
> C. beckettii
> ...


(I've been trying to stick pretty close to this list while collecting crypts  )


----------

